

Housing.com, CEO fired. Board says enough is enough. - illuminek
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/small-biz/startups/no-more-resignations-housing-com-says-enough-is-enough-fires-ceo-rahul-yadav/articleshow/47893423.cms

======
illuminek
It was bound to happen sooner or later.

